# Quick & Easy Air Cleaner



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I built this air cleaner tonight, so I could do a little spray painting out in my garage. Needed to keep all the doors closed (in the garage) because the bugs are awful, and didn't want them ruining my finish. I even put up some bug strips on the ceiling an hour or so before putting on the finish (killed about 10 flies).

I picked up this metal box with a large filter in it for $5 at a garage sale. Not sure what the original purpose of it was. I just took the back grate off the fan, and screwed on the frame I made, then I screwed the frame to the metal box. Done!

I will probably seal all the seams to make it a little more efficient. Eventually I'll give it a permanent home and hang it up on the ceiling.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know what you will be spraying, but is there any potential issue with sparking in the motor?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm spraying some primer and pro enamel paint. I'm sure there is some potential, but I'm not worried about it.

Huge filter before the fan, and it's a pretty wide open space so not a ton of overspray is making it to the fan anyways. Plus I think the overspray dust will never make it past the filter. After this job is done, it'll mostly just be cleaning saw dust particles out of the air.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm spraying some water based lacquer and pro enamel paint. I'm sure there is some potential, but I'm not worried about it.

Huge filter before the fan, and it's a pretty wide open space so not a ton of overspray is making it to the fan anyways. Plus I think the overspray dust will never make it past the filter. After this job is done, it'll mostly just be cleaning saw dust particles out of the air.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think that metal box is part of an hvac unit, I have something similar attached to my heat pump that uses 5" thick filters. I suspect you'd be dead before you built up enough fumes in that big open space to cause an explosion. Looks good. I've been saving my old Air Bear filters for something like this.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I was surprised how well it worked actually. I painted one coat without it. Left the garage for 10 minutes, and it was still cloudy (paint dust) when I came back in. When I painted the second coat (with the air cleaner running) it didn't get cloudy at all.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

That is a lot fancier than mine. I use a fan similar to yours and just duct taped the filters to the fan. This type of filter works great for me as long as I change the filters now and then.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

It definitely doesnt need to be fancy. Just need to force air through a filter…


----------

